# Food For My Gsd Puppy..? 6 weeks puppy..now starting to eat...



## Sajjad Manzoor (Jul 25, 2010)

Salam.. to all my frnds,,,

I got 6 weeks old GSD puppy.. now i am planing to give him some solid food with milk.. so can you guide me about what should give my puppy.

here is the FOOD routine for my GSD.

3:30 AM .. One bowl of Yogurt
12:30 PM .. One bowl of Milk with 2 Biscuits 
05:00 PM .. One bowl of milk with 1 (dry bread)
10:30 PM .. One bolw of milk with some pieces of Bread

plz guide me about the food plan or correct me if i m giving him some thing in wrong way.

waiting for ur sugggestions.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Where do you live? Milk, biscuits and bread will not be a good diet for him, he needs meat. Read the forum about feeding a puppy


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I personally would not give milk. I would give goat's milk mixed with canned and some dry dog food soaked for about 10 minutes. I feed this three times a day. I also add some yogurt. I have dry puppy food (solid gold) out for the puppies to munch on.


----------

